# Who is balding? Does it bother you?



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Some people seem to care, some don't - do you?


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought I didn't worry until I looked threw my phone and seen the picture of the top of some ones head that had a quite obvious bald patch right in the centre.... I started panicking and cudnt remember taken the picture and thought I must of taken it when I was on a course... I automatically thought it was my own.... then I remembered my mate burnt some of his hair off one nite and I took a pic.... phewwwwwww....


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Yep have been since age 19.

It does a bit because I would love my shoulder length hair again but oh well tight and short all the way now.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

No it doesn't bother me! Oh yeah I'm not going bald


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Mines thinning and it does bother me, enough to buy a few products, not enough to spend thousands on implants when it does go!

My cousin lost his Years ago and to be honest it suits him.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm bald and don't give a fcuk


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea Im proper going on top, have been since I was 20 or so. Shaved my hair since I was 16 so it doesn't bother me.

Only time it bothered me was 5 years ago when I decided to grow a mohican, it wouldn't get thick enough on top! :cursing:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im nearly completely bald, but couldn't care, got more things to worry about, like money, getting motivated for the gym, pitiful lookin [email protected], and my ****e personality :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> No it doesn't bother me! Oh yeah I'm not going bald


****er


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes! I'm sexy as fvck and now im loosing it all and im just a regular person like everyone else now..


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

my hairline is defo receding! everytime i go to get my short back and sides at barbers, i can see it going more and more, so.... not long till im a slapheed!


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes I'm thinning on top, doesn't bother me, I just shave me ead.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

My hairline is fine. My face is the real problem


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I really couldn't bear to lose mine. I started to battle it as soon as I noticed minor recession (and spent way too many hours on hair loss forums): ketoconazole, DHT inhibitors, derma roller, minoxidil. I would get a transplant if I lost too much.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SK50 said:


> I really couldn't bear to lose mine. I started to battle it as soon as I noticed minor recession (and spent way too many hours on hair loss forums): ketoconazole, DHT inhibitors, derma roller, minoxidil. I would get a transplant if I lost too much.


embrace the baldness


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Some people seem to care, some don't - do you?


Aging less gracefully but yes I am slightly, at the front. Hate it but nothing I can do about it.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

hair like jesus checking in....


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

barsnack said:


> embrace the baldness


Ha, maybe one day...

Actually, to other people I have the hairline of a schoolboy. It's only me who notices the minor temple recession. Most of which I got from test E without finasteride


----------



## casebian (Sep 12, 2012)

yep baldy since 22 dont give two fooks head shaved since then


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ye it really does wind me up I shaved it off a month back or so everyone said it suited me but I just feel like a dick and I'm gonna fight like fck to keep it if not I will get in depht for a transplant


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

I've always had quite long hair and I'm deffo receeding... it upsets me...


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Started to go bald when I was 21, now at 28 I have a hairline that could rival Phil Collins, so I shaved the ****e r off..Dosnt bother me in the slightest, as the wife dosnt like hair on men lol...

Don't understand why people try to cover it up though, it always looks worse and you will probably just look a pr**k..get it off, job done lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm thinning. Have been since I was about 26, Ii'm following my dad's thinning crown as well so this bollocks about about go by your mothers side is rubbish. I shave it number one now, so long as you remain lean in the face, grow a bit of facial hair then it's no big deal. Bit of a tan and you're good to go. Rather have hair like but what can you do.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It has never bothered me in the slightest, I shaved my head long before I needed to.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Nytol said:


> It has never bothered me in the slightest, I shaved my head long before I needed to.


This

Started shaving my head in my twenties went bald some point after that, dont know when.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Rofl you know my opinionon this hairs goin goin gone o well gains will cheer me up lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine's receding a bit but i am 37.

I started shaving it about 15 years ago, someone was saying to me yesterday that i started shaving it too early, I like my head shaved though.

Anyone who is bothered about losing their hair needs to get a grip, nobody gives a sh1t whether anyone has got hair or not!


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

It totally baffles me that blokes can worry about going through a perfectly natural process.....like when I read threads on here about geezers wearing gloves cos they don't wanna get hard skin on their hands.

I mean seriously, WTF??? :confused1:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I like a hairy beast but some men have lovely hed shapes so when they bald they luk gud

the bigger the hed the better the bald


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

@MuscleFood are you asking this question as you are thinking of bringing a product out to save our hair? Just as you did with the penis lengthening device...


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been receding since I was about 16, always had sh!t hair, finally decided to shave it all off 2 months ago on my 25th birthday, don't regret it one bit


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It did bother me, then i became a skin.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2014)

Recedes at sides, ok on top.

Misses had a fit when I shaved it on a #1 :laugh:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

only 18, dont think im gonna be balding any time soon :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Started losing it at about 26. Put it down to wearing headdress in the RAF.

Shaved it off, let it grow. Shaved it off again. Met the wife - liked me with hair so grew it back.

Still got the sunroof. Don't care anymore as I wear a Sombrero at the gym and feel cool as fuk!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Mey said:


> @MuscleFood are you asking this question as you are thinking of bringing a product out to save our hair? Just as you did with the penis lengthening device...


Good question! But no, asking because I am losing my lovely locks!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

No1 clip in the winter... And shave it in the summer. I gave up on worrying about it years ago. But I am still a little jealous when I see a nice head of hair ([email protected])


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Part of the reason for running the peds I am is because I want to be bald.

Can't be doing shaving me bonce.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I am bold went there at 20's but im beautiful :scared:


----------



## expnoob (Dec 5, 2013)

Didn't realise I was thinning at the front untill after 10 years of shaving it I decided to see what I would look like with hair . Going bald so shaved it off again.

Funny thing is I've had a shaved head for years but now I know I'm thinning I suddenly want HAIR again !!

Hahaha


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Doesn't bother me. I shave my head anyway.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

28 now been receding since i was about 20. tbh its just one of those things bic it off :lol:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

SK50 said:


> I really couldn't bear to lose mine. I started to battle it as soon as I noticed minor recession (and spent way too many hours on hair loss forums): ketoconazole, DHT inhibitors, derma roller, minoxidil. I would get a transplant if I lost too much.


Is it working for you mate? What DHT inhabitors are you on?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Got three mates all just shaved it off ones it looked like it was on it's way... looks fine.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Fortunately im not. But if i was, I would be getting the number 0 clippers out thats for sure.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Mey said:


> @MuscleFood are you asking this question as you are thinking of bringing a product out to save our hair? Just as you did with the penis lengthening device...


I did wonder if they were about to bring out a line of rugs? 

For those who shave, the 'Headblade' is a fantastic little device.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Been going bald for years so I just shave it all off, bothers me occasionally but make up for it with facial hair


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Mine's receeding - I've got a whole lot of forehead going on these days.

Looking forward to being rid of it TBH. My hair has a personality disorder, and I've never really been able to get it to behave itself. It sticks up on the left hand side & grows flat on the right, so if it gets any length to it, I permanently look like I've just got out of bed. I'd keep it really short, but my Missus whinges that it looks too harsh & insists that if I took the time to style it & use gunk, it looks 'nice'.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

So far I'm ok with the odd spot of scalp showing, guess it's how you style it. Did have the shaved look and was told suited me but will hold on to hair as long as I can.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

No, i dont think im balding, thats with wet hair.

I think it would bother me if i did though but not for to long as there is no point in screwing your life up over something you can do nothing about.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Nytol said:


> I did wonder if they were about to bring out a line of rugs?
> 
> For those who shave, the 'Headblade' is a fantastic little device.


done!


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

My Dad's bald and so is my brother.

I'm now 29 and for the past year or so it's thinned out on the crown. I wish it didn't bother me but it does.

Good thing is, I bought a head shaver and now shave it down to grade 1 so it kinda takes and bald spot problem away, as it's far less obvious. *Can you get headshavers that go down to 0, or 0.5 btw?*

I also started taking propecia, which apparently stops the hormones that cause hair loss (or something like that). Been taking it for about 1.5 years and the loss has stopped so I think it's working.

Otherwise I'd be like my Dad and Bro and be entirely bald.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Bobby1413 said:


> My Dad's bald and so is my brother.
> 
> I'm now 29 and for the past year or so it's thinned out on the crown. I wish it didn't bother me but it does.
> 
> ...


having long hair when you are balding just looks daft i think and actually makes you look a lot older like them old clint eastwood 70s actors use to.

Looks a lot better shaved. Being seen as a skinhead is better than looking balding or going bald.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Im shedding loads of hair, looking really thin on top, not fussed as ive got more grey hair then that cnut phillip schofield and a face like a box of smashed crabs, so a little bit of hair loss cant hurt :whistling:


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

andysutils said:


> having long hair when you are balding just looks daft i think and actually makes you look a lot older like them old clint eastwood 70s actors use to.
> 
> Looks a lot better shaved. Being seen as a skinhead is better than looking balding or going bald.


Yea I agree, that's why I shaved mine all off down to as short as possible with a head shaver.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

EctoSize said:


> Is it working for you mate? What DHT inhabitors are you on?


Yes, all of what I use is clinically proven to prevent and, in some cases, reverse MPB. They are referred to as the Big 3 on the hair loss forums.

For 5ar inhibition I used both dutasteride and finasteride. Dutas 0.5mg E4D (long half life and very harsh inhibition) and finasteride 1.25mg ED (both together). I have since realised that I do not need this off cycle and my topical nizoral and minoxidil cover my natural DHT level (although as I get older I am sure they will become more prone). The only issue with that I find is that they inhibit both libido and maximal strength to a small degree, which sux for me as I PL not BB.

Read the Indian study about using 1.5mm derma rollers and minoxidil. Since doing this once a week I have actually regrown my temple hair, which some say is extremely difficult to do.

It sounds like a lot, but it actually takes no longer than a few minutes per day.

There is nothing wrong with trying to prolong your attractiveness to the opposite sex... I am sure that I would look horrendous with balding areas (Not to say that other people do - it depends on face shape IMO)


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Bobby1413 said:


> My Dad's bald and so is my brother.
> 
> I'm now 29 and for the past year or so it's thinned out on the crown. I wish it didn't bother me but it does.
> 
> Good thing is, I bought a head shaver and now shave it down to grade 1 so it kinda takes and bald spot problem away, as it's far less obvious. *Can you get headshavers that go down to 0, or 0.5 btw?*


Just take the guard off mate, and set it to the lowest setting if it is adjustable, that should get it within 0.5mm, although I have never measured.


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

I Shaved it all off on the 31st. People been telling me to do it for years. Quite glad I did. Only thing I was suprised at is how cold it all of a sudden is on top.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been clippering it down to the bone for the best part of 4 or 5 Years new, not due to balding but due to the Silver look.

Would hate to have that bald donut effect, but luckily I can grow a full head of hair.

I've saved grands of £ with my Babyliss clippers and my Mrs loves it.

Shaved head until I die, and I can carry it off well.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nytol said:


> Just take the guard off mate, and set it to the lowest setting if it is adjustable, that should get it within 0.5mm, although I have never measured.


Yea, I thought that but i'm not sure it'd work very well. I use it to trim the sides, back and little areas. It's very sharp. I think if I used that all over my head, it'd bleed and probably go very uneven :-\

May try it though just to check!


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Yes, all of what I use is clinically proven to prevent and, in some cases, reverse MPB. They are referred to as the Big 3 on the hair loss forums.
> 
> For 5ar inhibition I used both dutasteride and finasteride. Dutas 0.5mg E4D (long half life and very harsh inhibition) and finasteride 1.25mg ED (both together). I have since realised that I do not need this off cycle and my topical nizoral and minoxidil cover my natural DHT level (although as I get older I am sure they will become more prone). The only issue with that I find is that they inhibit both libido and maximal strength to a small degree, which sux for me as I PL not BB.
> 
> ...


I've read up on "The Big 3".

I use Finasteride (Propecia), and take that daily, but don't use anything else.

So you also use Dutas - where do you get that from? And the topical nizoral - I assume that's cream like rogain is, something similar to that?


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Radioactive Man said:


> I Shaved it all off on the 31st. People been telling me to do it for years. Quite glad I did. Only thing I was suprised at is how cold it all of a sudden is on top.


Good Man.

Way to go!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Bobby1413 said:


> I've read up on "The Big 3".
> 
> I use Finasteride (Propecia), and take that daily, but don't use anything else.
> 
> So you also use Dutas - where do you get that from? And the topical nizoral - I assume that's cream like rogain is, something similar to that?


Dutasteride is from online pharmacies - I doubt NHS will prescribe it for hair loss as it is not yet approved for this purpose as far as I know.

But, it may not be necessary if you are on finas already. It inhibits 5ar very aggressively. See this graph of a comparison:



Nizoral you can buy from Boots. It is a shampoo. Just use it instead of your normal shampoo. That alone is proven to have a significant reduction in androgen levels on the scalp.

Rogaine contains the 3rd ingredient: minoxidil. I use the foam to style my hair. It works as good as any mousse for styling and helps significantly with regrowth.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, I use lipogaine and regenapure, new hair growing back, quite shocke it's worked tbh


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

This thread has just started me off laughing about Wayne Rooney.

I don't read or watch much news, but I read a while ago via my eMail client that He was going through or had an hair transplant or something.

That's too funny. Is it true?

Anyhow, let's see some boneheads? You can see mine!


----------



## donkeytwonk (Apr 12, 2012)

Been receeding since I was 20 now 38, been self shaving a no1 every two weeks since then, best feeling having a newly shaved bonce plus looking cool as ****, don't regret at all.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

donkeytwonk said:


> Been receeding since I was 20 now 38, been self shaving a no1 every two weeks since then, best feeling having a newly shaved bonce plus looking cool as ****, don't regret at all.


#1?

Forget using guards, it's down to the scalp or nothing.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

digitalis said:


> View attachment 143841


Is that old Arthur Scargill? Lol


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> Is that old Arthur Scargill? Lol


Indeed, the man who started with a small house and a big union but ended up with a big house and a small union!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I've been bald for over 10 years and knew it was going to happen as my younger brother went bald before me and my dad had been bald since I can remember. I always said that as soon as I got a bald patch I would shave my head and have been for over 10 years. Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Bobby1413 (Dec 29, 2011)

MiXiN said:


> This thread has just started me off laughing about Wayne Rooney.
> 
> I don't read or watch much news, but I read a while ago via my eMail client that He was going through or had an hair transplant or something.
> 
> ...


:-/

I don't get it. Did Wayne Rooney have a hair transplant? Yes he did, he publicised it and posted pictures showing the progress.

I don't really get what's so funny though. He's got the money as it bothered him, so why not? People have boob jobs, hair waxing, and other cosmetic treatments.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Bobby1413 said:


> :-/
> 
> I don't get it. Did Wayne Rooney have a hair transplant? Yes he did, he publicised it and posted pictures showing the progress.
> 
> I don't really get what's so funny though. He's got the money as it bothered him, so why not? People have boob jobs, hair waxing, and other cosmetic treatments.


Whoa, relax, I'm only having a laugh because I find it funny.

We are what we are, and I'm an ugly fvcker. It's life, but I aren't interested in reconstructive surgery with my flawed boxers face that's had more hammer than a blind cobbler's thumb.

Wayne Rooney's hair growth is the last of His worries in my opinion; He only looks about 5ft 8in tall, and is arguably uglier than me - and that's a mean feat.

He's rich and from what I've seen of Him He's a great footy player too.

It's not all bad for Him, and I'll bet He gets a "Thanks" for His contributions.


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Thinning, doesn't bother me - always had short hair anyway


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Mines receded a fair bit at the temples and its thinning at the crown. Im 25 and it bothers me to the point il spend a few quid on nizoral shampoo but i don't think id use any harsh drug that can permanently ruin my sex life! If i was loaded then perhaps i would consider a hair transplant I'm not sure, but at the moment i just think it would be nice to not lose too much until I'm at least 30.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Phil D said:


> Mines receded a fair bit at the temples and its thinning at the crown. Im 25 and it bothers me to the point il spend a few quid on nizoral shampoo but i don't think id use any harsh drug that can permanently ruin my sex life! If i was loaded then perhaps i would consider a hair transplant I'm not sure, but at the moment i just think it would be nice to not lose too much until I'm at least 30.


Doesn't get better at 30, you'll want til to last til 40 then! Etc.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I wouldnt touch fina myself personally and defo not touch minoxidill. It absorbs collagen which is why i binned the idea right off.


----------



## alpha alkylated (May 23, 2013)

Yep not bothered cus have never been that good looking anyway  years of rugby etc


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

Used to bother me but after going on a 16 hour bender in Poland and shaving it all off about a year ago I have never looked back. Ha!


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

Sully6000 said:


> Used to bother me but after going on a 16 hour bender in Poland and shaving it all off about a year ago I have never looked back. Ha!


next you must get a tatoo on the back

the dragon of course!

doesnt hurt after a couple pints:beer:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

visit slybaldguys


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

you either dont want to shave as you fear you wont get attention from dem b1tches or you think you will have a weird shaped head.

if your feeling your head and think its an odd shape, you will never really know until its shaved. FACT

if you worry about what females think then you have more problems than hair and should possibly think about donating your c*ck and balls to science.


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

been receding since about 20 yr old. I put it down to high test levels cos im alpha as fvck. nah seriously though it used to bother me but not anymore


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah heard minoxidil makes your face look older :/


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

On cycle it just drops out.

Off cycle its not too bad. Not sure if im more paranoid than I need to be. No one else has noticed.


----------



## Thorvald (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm 28 and thinning but tbh probably have had a good run with all the gear I've taken.

It does bother me somewhat as I have a really funky looking scalp - anyone heard of cutis verticis gyrata? Like a klingon ha.

Otherwise I would jusy shave it off and be done with it, but I'm gonna fight and hold out as long as I can with topical treatments.


----------



## Thorvald (Jan 25, 2014)

geeby112 said:


> Yeah heard minoxidil makes your face look older :/


 @geeby112 aye mate it can if it gets absorbed systemically. I used to apply it on a wet scalp and used a dermarollr and I looked really unwell for a few months. big pores on face, dark circles, puffiness and just generally looking rough as ****.

I only apply it once daily now.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Couldn't give a fvck.

I'm late 30's and still banging fit birds in their mid 20's, so they obviously don't care either.

When was the last time you looked at a receding guy with a shaved head and pitied him for it?

Never probably cos NO ONE GIVES A FVCK!!!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I had dark and thick hair until i was 45 then " bang" It went grey and thinned out.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

most people lose there hair at some point , its just another thing they try to sell us men,

havin hair wont make you a better sexier person


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Couldn't give a fvck.
> 
> I'm late 30's and still banging fit birds in their mid 20's, so they obviously don't care either.
> 
> ...


I dont think i know anyone who is bald who ever has the p1ss taken out of them for it. Having hair might matter on silly sad little social networking sites and Forums, but in the real world, noone gives a fck as you stated. Its a natural cause and to many men get it for it to be an isolated problem. 30 or 40% of the worlds male population infact.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Hopefully not for a while although my dad virtually is - Shaved my head to a 1 recently and looked like a cancer patient.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks stupid when people try to cover it up, deal with it and chop the **** off. Started going bald at 21, since then bic razor has been my best friend lol


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

Every time I go to the hairdressers even when it's somewere different I get told how thick my hair is its like wire wool my dad is 65 and still a good head if hair, I worry if I did go bald tho have a few bigish moles on my head which I would feel uncomfortable with


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Couldn't give a flying fcuk hair is for girly boys men have shaven heads 

Atleast that's what I tell myself when I realise I have to shave my head as I have a large hole on top hahaha!


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes it bothers me a lot.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

It does bother me, I go with a 0.5 on the clippers now and it looks ok but I'd rather have the option of growing my hair because im worth it


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I love my bald back wheels.


----------



## LydianDominant (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello. I was looking into hair loss on 500 mg of dnp any thoughts?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine is still fine touch wood but I'm only 29. Though obviously people can loose it a lot sooner. If mine does start to go I will be clippering all over. Definitely never having a Sven Goran Erikson style crown of grey hair round the sides. I empathise with lads who are losing it young though.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Mines going... I can still go to the hairdressers but i dont think i will be able to in a year or so. It bothers me slightly, but it would bother me a lot more if i were single i think...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Been balding since 21 it only bothers me when the little hair I have grows back leaving patches plus I've always thought I looked better bald. It runs on my dad's side of the family my dad and all his brothers are bald


----------



## cLaTTeReD (Dec 29, 2013)

Male pattern baldness is inherited from your mother side. X chromosome


----------



## Paraboy (Dec 25, 2014)

In


----------



## Wez2014 (Nov 24, 2014)

fully bald since 21 life sucks lol, bothered me then but not ****d now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

all my life - embraced


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not bald at all yet I shave my head. I grew my hair back again during November and everybody hated it and said shave it back off. The hair look is overrated lol.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Used to play guitar in a rock band - long hair, the lot.

Started falling out at about 21 and I was utterly gutted and totally paranoid.

Eventually, you become resigned to it and learn to accept it.

By my late 20's when my first child came along, your priorities in life change and suddenly you realise that it really doesn't matter.

When I was 19 I used to say to myself "Out of tall, dark and handsome, two out of three ain't bad".

Now, I'm just tall. :lol:


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Iv got a receding hairline at the sides. Igs thd way my hair naturualy is though been like that since i was a kid. Does bother me a bit but hair is so scruffy anyway it gives of the look that im not ****d about perfect hair anyway. On the plus side its thick so im happy its not thinning. I do wish i could have it spikey without looking like im in my 40s when im actually 27. Dont think it will receed anymore because it been the same shape since i was a kid


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mines going at the front, Hairs now a lot thinner! Couldn't imagine my head without hair


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Receding and thinning for many years.

Other people seem more concerned than I do...


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Seem to be getting thinner on top since starting AAS


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinning....... Not giving a fudge.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Started going bald when I was 18.. had a shaven head since. Just embraced it, think people look more a **** when they try to fight it and cover it up lol


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine went pretty quick from all over not just receding but general overall thinness. Did usual Finasteride/minoxidil/ nizoral combo, which halted it but my thick hair was ruined, so I ****ed off to Istanbul and had a 4100 fue graft done and my hair line is back as it was, though the transplant process is not an overnight thing, takes a fair while to see results, 6 months + for full benefits. And if anyone asks where google transest, I found them via what clinic website and spoke to some old customers before using them, couldn't recommend highly enough.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Mine went pretty quick from all over not just receding but general overall thinness. Did usual Finasteride/minoxidil/ nizoral combo, which halted it but my thick hair was ruined, so I ****ed off to Istanbul and had a 4100 fue graft done and my hair line is back as it was, though the transplant process is not an overnight thing, takes a fair while to see results, 6 months + for full benefits. And if anyone asks where google transest, I found them via what clinic website and spoke to some old customers before using them, couldn't recommend highly enough.


Got any photos of before and after? How much did you pay


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Claire is balding


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> When I was 19 I used to say to myself "Out of tall, dark and handsome, two out of three ain't bad".
> 
> Now, I'm just tall. :lol:


25 and still all three here, I have much to thank my father for. Cúnt's almost 50 and still has a full head of thick hair.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> Mine went pretty quick from all over not just receding but general overall thinness. Did usual Finasteride/minoxidil/ nizoral combo, which halted it but my thick hair was ruined, so I ****ed off to Istanbul and had a 4100 fue graft done and my hair line is back as it was, though the transplant process is not an overnight thing, takes a fair while to see results, 6 months + for full benefits. And if anyone asks where google transest, I found them via what clinic website and spoke to some old customers before using them, couldn't recommend highly enough.


 I am bald and have been for so long no one can remember me with hair lol. And I honestly care not about it. But I have always been interested in transplant. Not to get one but what it actually is. Do they take a patch of good hair from elsewhere and stitch it on? What is a hair transplant, tell me please?


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

How much that set you back?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

No. But it's easy for me to say at 35, who still has hair as thick as treacle and 100mg dbol a day and tren doesn't even touch a single strand


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Delhi said:


> I am bald and have been for so long no one can remember me with hair lol. And I honestly care not about it. But I have always been interested in transplant. Not to get one but what it actually is. Do they take a patch of good hair from elsewhere and stitch it on? What is a hair transplant, tell me please?


In a nutshell, they basically take out the hair from the back of your head, those resistant to DHT, one by one, and implant them into the balding areas on top. Ever noticed a bald fella can always grow hair round the back and sides? That is because the hair that grows there is not predisposed to shedding via the normal mpb route, aka affected by DHT, so the hair that is implanted remains for life. Fue is a newer method, it leaves no scarring like the old days when they cut out a chunk from the back of your head and stitched it on top. It's time consuming, 9-10 hour job but heals within 7-10 days.

I paid 2grand + flights and that included my accommodation, pick up from airport, to the hospital, back again, and then a lift back to the airport plus meds. 3 nights all in and I took full advantage of the Istanbul pharmacies too lol. Admittedly when I flew back as you can't wear a hat and have a little swelling you gotta deal with odd looks but I kinda liked eyeballing everyone direct in the face, fcuk em I won't see them again lol.

I am writing a blog type thing about it, will revisit this thread in 2 months with all pics if people are interested as you go through different stages along the way, but the end result is worth it and my hair line is so much improved. For some guys it's a big deal, others not so. I plan to keep my hair short but it's nice to have a frame to the face again.


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

actually I could care less....most women don't see a bald spot when there's a 20 inch arm and huge quads standing in front of her...just saying


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

i lost all my hair within a year at the age of 21 , it bothered me at first but now with the help of castor oil i have just enough hair to compliment my squared jaw and i dont have an ugly head shape so that helps . its funny how some people keep going back to "if she is ok with it " , if you like how you look then appreciate that people will have their opinions because they have eyes and its just their preference !learn to be somewhat happy with your ugliness because unless you are willing to be a bimbo it aint going anywhere .


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Was balding from about 20 way before any gear! So no it don't bother me, it runs in the family, my dad was bald in his wedding pics aged 28-29


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

I am balding since was about 21 , went on finesteride for about 8 months it did help but made me very bloated and brain fog, came off it and now I used nizoral 2% with tea tree shampoo and then tea tree conditioner.. Works a treat


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Mr-Fizzle said:


> In a nutshell, they basically take out the hair from the back of your head, those resistant to DHT, one by one, and implant them into the balding areas on top. Ever noticed a bald fella can always grow hair round the back and sides? That is because the hair that grows there is not predisposed to shedding via the normal mpb route, aka affected by DHT, so the hair that is implanted remains for life. Fue is a newer method, it leaves no scarring like the old days when they cut out a chunk from the back of your head and stitched it on top. It's time consuming, 9-10 hour job but heals within 7-10 days.
> 
> I paid 2grand + flights and that included my accommodation, pick up from airport, to the hospital, back again, and then a lift back to the airport plus meds. 3 nights all in and I took full advantage of the Istanbul pharmacies too lol. Admittedly when I flew back as you can't wear a hat and have a little swelling you gotta deal with odd looks but I kinda liked eyeballing everyone direct in the face, fcuk em I won't see them again lol.
> 
> I am writing a blog type thing about it, will revisit this thread in 2 months with all pics if people are interested as you go through different stages along the way, but the end result is worth it and my hair line is so much improved. For some guys it's a big deal, others not so. I plan to keep my hair short but it's nice to have a frame to the face again.


That is a very very cheap procedure, which clinic did it again?

Happy growing mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

I won't go bald ill be like a badger


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Fcuk hair

I was bothered at one time many years ago, it was pure vanity and fear of the unknown. What if i cant pull?

Well it got bic'd and im still dripping in fanny


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

doesn't bother me

Started losing it @ 29 41next n still got some lol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

how do you bald guys know where to stop washing your face. :lol:


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Last few weeks my hair has really started to thin out (looks like someone has shaved their legs in the bath every time I have a shower)

Been shaving my hair short for a few years though so not fussed really just have to start hitting 0 on the clippers


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Some guys can pull it off, I guess the only thing that matters is how you personally feel about it at the end of the day.

I'd prob be devastated lol, but I wouldn't fcuk around trying to mask the bald patch or receding hairline, I'd just shave it number one all over. (Then go have a little cry..)


----------

